# 9 words women use (in case you need a good laugh)



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

1. FINE- This is the word women use to end an argument when they are right and you need to shut up.

2. FIVE MINUTES- If she is getting dressed, this means a half an hour. Five minutes is only five minutes if you have just been given five more minutes to watch the game before helping around the house.

3. NOTHING- This is the calm before the storm. This means something, and you should be on your toes. Arguments that begin with nothing usually end in fine.

4. GO- AHEAD- This is a dare, not permission. Don't do it !!!

5. <LOUD SIGH>- This is actually not a word, but is a non-verbal statement often misunderstood by men. A loud sigh means she thinks you are an idiot and wonders why she is wasting her time standing here and arguing with you about nothing. (Refer back to #3 for the meaning of nothing.)

6. THAT'S OKAY-This is one of the most dangerous statements a woman can make to a man. That's okay means she wants to think long and hard before deciding how and when you will pay for your mistake.

7. THANKS- A woman is thanking you, do not question, or faint. Just say you're welcome.

8. WHATEVER- Is a women's way of saying SCREW YOU!

9. DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT, I GOT IT- Another dangerous statement, meaning this is something that a woman has told a man to do several times, but is now doing it herself. This will later result in a man asking "What's wrong?" For the woman's response refer to #3.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 14, 2008)

Ouch!  That hurts!   Really funny stuff there, Faithy!  

Paul.. 8)


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 14, 2008)

I think that is my whole vocabulary right there!!


----------



## Lane (Jan 14, 2008)

*Giggles* Nice one.


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 14, 2008)

LMAO!  how true....


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

I use a few lol 

"Let Me Tell You Something...."

"You know what....."

"Excuse Me"? 

"1st off.... "


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 14, 2008)

oohhh!  I always use the "excuse me?"


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 14, 2008)

How VERY true the above is. It's an exact translation...


----------



## Harlow (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## soapwytch (Jan 21, 2008)

And they are SO accurate too!


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 21, 2008)

They are all so true. #9 is my favorite.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

CP I use to use that one all the time when i was married. 

His ass didnt do ****! LOL


----------



## Mandy (Jan 29, 2008)

DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT, I GOT IT

I think I used this one twice already today.


----------

